# Hearthstone Pack Code



## Bommler (22. April 2014)

Hi Leute, 

falls jemand Hearthstonecodes aus dem Diablo-Addon über hat die nicht benötigt werden, würde ich mich sehr über eine PN mit Code freuen!  

Vielen Dank! 

Euer Bommler


----------



## Kemar (6. Mai 2014)

Ich kann mich irren, aber ich glaube nicht das ich bei meinem Addon einen Code für den Erwerb bekommen hatte. Ich wurde einfach beim Start von HS von einem Kartenpack überrascht.


----------



## myadictivo (7. Mai 2014)

der retail CE müssten die beigelegen haben..soweit ich mich erinnere waren die zumindest bei mir dabei


----------

